# Job Seekers Allowance & Personals Savings



## gomoveshift (10 Aug 2009)

Hi there, 

Apologies if this has been answered before but looking round at previous posts on this issue can't seem to find anyone in exactly the same boat as myself. Basically I'm single with no dependants or mortgage (renting privately) in my late 20s & was laid off some months ago.

 Currently on Jobseekers Benefit, which is due to run out in a few months. I understand that when this happens I will have to apply for jobseekers allowance which is means tested. I've looked at the welfare site regarding this but can't really seem to understand the way they explain it. I've been fairly careful with my money of the last few years while working & have savings of around €26k in total. 

Given that I've no mortgage or dependents to support will that amount of savings mean that I'll be disqualified from JA. If so, is there any way around this problem that I can do now before I'm means tested, eg: give some or all of it to a friend/family member in secure employment to look after for me, or is that pointless/illegal? 

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks a mill!


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Aug 2009)

The first  E20,000 is assessed as *0* 
The next E6,000   is assesses as *E1 per E1,000* 

Therefore your weekly means is assessed as *E6*

Your JA will be *reduced by E6* per week


----------



## MrKeane (11 Aug 2009)

If you are married can you have savings of €20K each and receive maximum benefits?


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Aug 2009)

Yes


----------

